# 97 Sentra Radio- Intermittent Power Fail



## Guest (Jan 12, 2003)

97 Sentra with stock radio/cassette unit- Radio will occassionally ( every week or so) loose trickle power while car is off requiring resetting of clock and radio presets when I start up. Batt and charging system OK, has not happened while vehicle is on and running. I have not reseated the harness and plug, again happens only occassionally while vehicle is off and unoccupied.
Any help would be appreciated- I am very technical and understand car radio/audio systems.
Thanks


----------



## JAC1987 (Oct 24, 2008)

you got to check all cables related to the headunit, starting from the battery, if that not fix the issue check the status of fuses in the headunit, some of them might need to be replaced


----------

